# Colorado trout fishing.



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm sitting in the Dallas Airport heading back to GR for reality. Had a great time with my son fishing the Arkansas River just below Leadville. We're both newbies at fly fishing, but were able to catch a few nice browns. We ran hoppers and double dropper small midges. The highlight of this year's trip was a guided trip on Antero reservoir. I got one nice rainbow, and we had at least 6 big ones get off, as well as numerous other follows by big fish. This was our 3rd labor day trip to this location. We primitive cam


















p it, and it does get cold (35) at night. I'd like to see if we can get some sort of reasonable lodging in the future. I'm getting a little old for the roughing it stuff lol.


----------

